# Suggestion for buying Wedge club



## stephensafar (Feb 25, 2015)

Can anyone tell me the best wedge club to buy and the reason behind that?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Unfortunately, the answer to that is probably no.

Everyone can tell you about whatever brand they play or like, but that doesn't mean it's right for you. Much like putters, wedges can be something that works best for you based on your individual taste. Some might impress you with their wedge because some pro plays it. Some might talk to you about a loft pattern to fill out your set, whether 50 or 52 degree gap wedges, 54 or 56 degree sand wedges and 58 or 60 degree lob wedges.

You simply have to decide what feels best to you.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I agree with Dennis. There are too many variables in wedge design. Loft, bounce, sole grind, and general feel. It can also depend on the type of course you play most often, how you like to play your wedge shots... just a lot of possibilities that you may just have to learn by doing.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I know some really good players around here who have a pretty wide variety of wedges and they will change around to suit the course conditions. Down here in Miami, they might use something with more bounce, but up in northern Florida where the ground has more clay in it, they use higher lofts and less bounce. I'm not good enough anymore to have a swap out like that make a difference to me, but it's a big deal to them.

The point is, your best bet is probably to discuss it with a pro who has some familiarity with your game and the local conditions.


----------



## stephensafar (Feb 25, 2015)

I got it now I have to go with my intuitions and then look what works out for me.Actually I was looking for some suggestions by the professionals on buying the equipment I was also interested in buying hybrids but my fellas told me that they don't work out for everyone.But thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Let me go a bit deeper on this...

Without meaning to cast aspersion on the pros or sales people in the various shops, sometimes they will suggest what they make the most money on. It might be best if you did some independent research and went shopping with a preconceived notion about the brand you want, based on what feels best to you.

A quick story... About a year ago, I discovered a love for the feel and quality of Mizuno equipment, but their wedges are very simple, traditional designs. Buying used wedges for $20 or so, I tried 6 different models looking for the one I liked best and I wasn't getting anywhere. A friend asked me if I had tried the MP-T4 models and explained how they were just slightly different, different steel, different groove design and different balance. 

I try to read and understand the technical stuff, but how a club feels has much more influence on me. We played 9 holes and I hit his T4 wedges and really liked the feel. Now I have a set of 50-54-58 degree and I'm learning to use them pretty effectively because they feel good, not because someone told me they were good wedges because tour pros use them, making me feel obligated to like them because of the brand name like I used to do. Don't fall into the trap I did.

It might not be all that easy to so much, but if you have a store anywhere near you who carries used clubs, maybe there's a chance you can try stuff.

The subject of hybrids is interesting how some people find them useful and others don't. I fall on the side of the fence that likes hybrids.

I own 2 hybrids and usually carry 1. I use a 4 hybrid and I also carry a 4 iron. The hybrid simply goes farther, so it's like a 3 iron. Here in Miami, the spring and fall are pretty windy. Hitting the hybrid under the wind is an effective shot for me. 

I also have a 17 degree hybrid I often use instead of a 3 wood. Regardless of 2 extra degrees of loft, I hit it within 5 yards of my 3 wood and I'm more consistent with it. 

What I don't do with a hybrid much is hit it out of deep rough or chip with it from the fringe. Some people think they are good for that like all the magazine articles suggest.

While it's not fair to totally generalize this, I feel 99% of golfers would benefit by having some hybrids in their bag.

Keep us posted how it goes with the search for the wedges...


----------

